# How has your 2020 cycling year been?



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2020)

I think we have all taken a hit on our cycling this year do to the Pandemic.

For the first time in 12 years I didn't manage to turn over 10,000 annual cycling miles.
Mainly due to the first lockdown where for 3 months I only commuted into the office once a week to check the fire alarm.

Audax rides also suffered. I didn't do any this year.
Our annual weekly tour in France or Spain didn't go ahead.
Our annual one day Doncaster to London ride didn't go ahead.
I also didn't do any FNRttC's this year.

However I did manage to complete the Cycle Chat Imperial Century a month challenge. I was never going to stop this as this was my 10th year and I really wanted that 10th gold star.

So, I really can't complain as I still did a fair amount of cycling. 
I'll finish on about 6600 miles total. Which all things considered, is not bad really.

How was your 2020?


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Dec 2020)

1200 so far!
Which is the second highest - looking forward to lots of adventures with longer rides on the tandem next year though!


----------



## C R (22 Dec 2020)

Highest mileage so far for me, may reach 2800 miles if I can squeeze a couple more rides in. Very little commuting as have been WFH since march, but much more recreational riding.

Completed the half metric century a month challenge with 37 rides so far.

Not bad for me.


----------



## Pikey (22 Dec 2020)

Ironically 2020 has been my best cycling year for the last five. More in the fact that I got a bike again in late august and got riding after a long lay off. 
outdoor miles are scandalously low compared to what I used to do and I was ashamed at how overweight and unfit I had become, but that’s sorted and I’ve realised how much I missed it.
Even grinding out the miles on the spin bike in the garage, previously a chore has become something to look forward to.

I sympathise with those that couldn’t do club runs, audaxes and tours though. If I had been able to stay cycling at what I used to do I’d be very disappointed in my year.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Dec 2020)

It is my daily transport so no change to any other year. I have never measured my mileage in all the years I've used a bike.


----------



## si_c (22 Dec 2020)

No commuting this year for me - working from home has killed that. Also relatively few leisure miles by my usual standards, I haven't felt like doing longer rides at all this year - I think I've done a couple of 100km rides but that's about it.

Overall I'm hitting about 3000 miles this year - way down on my recent past and more a testament to how many utility miles I've still managed to fit in.


----------



## Flavio (22 Dec 2020)

For me 1.200 miles ... that is my annual average ... I can't do long rides due to 3 heart surgeries in 2016


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Dec 2020)

2020 has been a mixture of highs and lows. I'd set myself an annual target of 9000km .. I was ahead of plan at the end of February, then way behind mid-May after the first lockdown .. I cycled myself into the ground trying to catch up. .. only to suffer again with the second lockdown. I'm now on 9225 km for the year (5765 miles) so I did achieve my goal in the end .. but I wonder how much more I could have achieved were it not for being in a very restrictive lockdown for three months.

I pulled out of both the Lunacy Challenge and the Half Metric Century A Month challenge because of the lockdowns. 

I've set myself a new target for 2021 and I hope to compete in both the above-mentioned CC Challenges .. but until we get on top of Covid (assuming we ever do) I'm not very optimistic about next year.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Dec 2020)

Work and family wise it's been a nightmare as I have stated elsewhere at least ATM I don't feel like lieing down on the train track .
Cycling was hammered during the 1st lockdown but the second one combined with Mrs CK rota meant no club rides for over a month only one century ride this year rather than 3-4.total for the year could be around 6800 if I get out over xmas


----------



## vickster (22 Dec 2020)

Pretty much came to a complete halt on 2 August at a little shy of 3000...I did manage to push it up to 3078 in Nov/Dec. Hope to be on a bike again by Easter  depending on the medics 
(I did use a gym bike and turbo Sept-Dec but those don’t count as cycling )
Lots of short rides on Strava, 302 recorded indeed, not sure I ever managed more than 40 miles in a day though


----------



## C R (22 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Pretty much came to a complete halt on 2 August at a little shy of 3000...I did manage to push it up to 3078 in Nov/Dec. Hope to be on a bike again by Easter  depending on the medics
> (I did use a gym bike and turbo Sept-Dec but those don’t count as cycling )
> Lots of short rides on Strava, 302 recorded indeed, not sure I ever managed more than 40 miles in a day though


Hi @vickster , good to see you posting. Hope the recovery is going well.


----------



## vickster (22 Dec 2020)

C R said:


> Hi @vickster , good to see you posting. Hope the recovery is going well.


I may not be cycling, but I’ll have a right leg and core of (relative to jelly) steel with all the hopping!!
Pain actually isn’t too bad unless I lean against the plaster where the incisions are  no way I could walk on it though!


----------



## nickyboy (22 Dec 2020)

4,570 miles so far which is only 100 miles short of my record so looks like 2020 will set the new benchmark
380,000ft of climbing which is 83ft/mile...about normal

I usually have about a month of business trips per year which haven't happened so this has helped the mileage. My average is up a bit too. Mainly helped by doing a lot of hard, shorter rides during the April/May lockdown 

We were supposed to do LEJOG this year. Hopefully will happen in 2021 which should make my long-held target of 5,200 miles potentially achievable


----------



## Specialeyes (22 Dec 2020)

6430 miles from New Year's Day to the end of November then nothing in December at all, courtesy of COVID-19. Much of Lockdowns 1 & 2 was spent working from home (so no 20-mile commute) but with much longer afternoon/evening rides. We did have a rather lovely spring and summer, weather-wise - though it seems an awfully long time ago!

I'd like to think the fitness gains of the first 11 months have helped in the last month, and hope to complete the Festive 500 as a means of getting back on the bike.

More annoyingly, I've got a Campagnolo C-Record Delta Groupset on its way as part of a Christmas project, and it's stuck at Calais... Grrrr!


----------



## gavroche (22 Dec 2020)

Last time I checked at the end of November, I think it was about 1400 miles. I won't be adding to that now as I am still in Devon and don't have a bike here. Hopefully going home next month, if still allowed to travel, and start riding again.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Dec 2020)

Good question!
Started slow - travelling away like a loony for work.
Got CV19 at the start of lockdown and when recovered started cycling with renewed vigour. 10 mile cycles to 'work' every morning, increasingly longer rides every weekend up to 90 miles without problem.
Then had a bit of a tail-off and a few months ago went cycling with a pal and had real cardio issues on the hills which saw me heading for A&E.
Nothing major found, slightly raised BP.
Have started cycling since and no issues on the hills, so will use the Christmas hols to get my cycling mojo back.

Have missed the 'FNRttC' and without a regular cycling buddy/club rides to get me out it's been difficult. 
Also been getting some neck pain which means I may need a softer fork with a longer steerer and sit more upright, am out of adjustment on the Rourke.
Hopefully 2020 will be better.


----------



## shnjmsn (22 Dec 2020)

An interesting year for sure............. Furlough meant a lot of time not at work and a lot of extra time on the bike during March to July. Great to be able to ride more in nice weather, but would have still rather been working and earning full salary ! I think the extra cycling helped me from drifting into a low period, and socially distanced meet up's with the odd mate for a takeaway beer in the sunshine certainly helped my head and kept me going........ Thank God for cycling I say !!!!!

8,100 miles this year, so up on the usual 6,200 target that gets broken some years and not reached other years.........  

First year for ages not on the old boys ride to Bruges which was sorely missed....... roll on next year ! Lot's of local rides in the Somerset countryside finding new lanes and cafes................ One sportive...... New Forest 100 in September which was fab and well organised considering everything ! 
Morecambe Bay cycle route with a mate, awesome weekend away in 'the glorious north'. One Isle of Wight round trip, no Jersey this year...........

Signed up to the Festive 500 though really probably not too bothered this year, see what happens next week after the festivities I guess ! No new bikes bought, which is a result, and a couple of older ones sold and moved on, also a result ! 

Managed couch to 5K.........finished at the weekend so will try hard to keep up some kind of light running over the winter when the roads here are a mud fest and it's very dark ! Overall it's been good, I'm still cycling and of vaguely good health at 52. The Crohns Disease has been in remission for 8 years now, I may even attempt a curry next year ! 😄😄


----------



## Edwardoka (22 Dec 2020)

Worst year on the bike I've ever had, by a long way. 292 miles for the year, although if trainer rides count then I'd be on 800 or so.


----------



## lazybloke (22 Dec 2020)

The initial lockdown with all that beautiful weather should have been the most fantastic opportunity for cycling.
Sadly I was too cautious about going out, and did only short local rides. An opportunity squandered.
As the year went on, I was far too busy with work and DIY projects, never really got going on the bike at all, and will finish the year with a cumulative distance of well under 1,000 miles.

One thing to celebrate was joining @StuAff and an interepid band of riders for another "Night Ride Around the Island"; it's my only notable cycling achievement of the year. Must do better in 2021.


----------



## Stephen Piper (22 Dec 2020)

Just about 1,000 miles this year. I do like to go somewhere to meet up with friends when on the bike, but with cafes under enforced closure for much of the year the thought of just riding round in circles on my own has rather taken the joy out of it. Still maintained some fitness through work, which can be quite physical at times, walking 2-3 miles most days and occasionally sea kayaking when the weather allows. Another source of exercise used to be playing drums, harder physical work than some might imagine, this has come to a absolute stop since the lockdown in March, even rehearsals have become against the rules. To quote Jo Walsh 'I can't complain but sometimes still do'.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (22 Dec 2020)

Just touched 11,000 miles. Best year ever for me. Helped by not going on holidays, weekends away, visiting friends and all the other socialising type activities that eat into my spare time. 

I don't like stopping at cafes so their closure has been a plus for me. 

Can't see me ever getting much above 7,500 if we ever have a normal year again.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2020)

How has my 2020 cycling year been...? 

It went missing at the start of the year. I have a few minutes spare this afternoon so I'll have a look and see if I can find it!

Oh, I just found it hiding under a postage stamp. Turns out that things are not quite as bad as I thought - if I were to ride 350+ kms a day for the rest of the year then I would hit my target!


----------



## Sharky (22 Dec 2020)

Unusual to say the least.
Never the one for long rides, although I used to hit between 5k and 6k when I was commuting.
Last few years, a broken a bone or two and a kidney stone, so recent years have been 1k - 1.5k miles.
This year currently looking to be just over 800 miles, so not bad considering. Biggest disappointment was the cancelation of all but 4 of our evening 10 rides and failing to beat the 20mph barrier in over 50 years.

Looking forward to 2021.



Edit: 31/12/20 made 806 miles in 2020


----------



## FishFright (22 Dec 2020)

The first lockdown was brilliant, the country roads reminded me of a Sunday in the 70's


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Dec 2020)

I've had a surprisingly good year all round. 

Until December, kept my usual daily commute whilst working from home, albeit costing a circular route each day - was the majority of my miles all year. 

Some real highlights:

Early morning rides, nice to do different routes to my normal commute, and helped keep me vaguely sane. 

A lot of miles on the tandem, 1700 all told, including our very first alpine passes. 

Some brilliant rides with my boys, including getting to 2200m in the alps, sharing my eldest's first century in the rain in the peaks and the Fred Whitton in perfect sunshine. 

New bike in May 

About 10k all told.


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Dec 2020)

This year has been a year of changes for me, I have commuted for 15 years solid, not commuted since March as office closing and told to WFH and have gone form a dedicated cyclist through rain/snow etc to a strange person who loves to sit on a turbo just for the joy of sweating buckets all over the floor. I just could not be arsed to get dressed up and go out on the bike. 

I have had to stop several times this year to take over a week off at a time due to illness and other crap. ( latest was spent a week on the house diy, then immediately had man flu then fell/slid down the stairs and wrenched my knee so a month off got back on it yesterday forgetting I am allergic to crab having had crab for lunch, itched all the way through and broke out in red blotchy rash.!) 

So I have manged only 2,998 miles nearly all on the turbo. I have raced CX for years, this season 1 dam race where I was ill anyway. This year has been my worst year ever for feeling crap generally and fitness up and down constantly.

After spending a cycling career thinking only weirdo's rode tandems I bought one and find it a real hoot to ride. Initially my partner liked it but then she turned into a proper fair weather cyclist. She has promised to go for a xmas/new year ride though and spend more time on it next year.
Also my job looks like the office will move to a nearly un-cycleable location and company only will expect me to go to the office twice a week for ever it would seem.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Dec 2020)

No big total I'm afraid, maybe a few hundred.... it was a poor year for cycling thanks to shifted priorities, home schooling, job security etc.
I think I managed about ten rides of any significance (and even then only 30-40 miles at a time) in the whole year. I took advantage of quiet trains on a few occasions to reach some places further north where I'd not normally cycle to, (Huntingdon, St Neots, Grafton Water, Cambridge) and then cycled back, that was quite fun. 
Other times I was out a bit with my daughter, just doing local loops of a few miles. 

Like Nickyboy, LEJOG beckons next year too, so hopefully better is to come.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Dec 2020)

Not a good year. The initial lockdown was good as traffic was nearly non existent so any decent days I was out for 20 + mile rides on the trike.
As soon as there was a whiff of easing tho' the motorhomes, camper vans and cars with tents poured in and the roads became impossible with both volume of traffic on single track roads and the sheer bad manners and ignorance of many made it impossible for me to use my usual routes. Some local cyclists gave up as the roads were getting too dangerous. Managed some short very early morning runs as they were all still asleep but I did not keep a cumulative total of miles done.


----------



## annedonnelly (22 Dec 2020)

I stopped recording mileage in March. No commuting. With a couple of exceptions all my rides have been within a few miles of home in case of mechanical problems I wanted to be able to walk home. So probably rubbish mileage.

On the plus side back during the first lockdown some of the roads I'd usually avoid were quiet enough to ride on.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

I've had a great year on my bikes. I'm VERY aware of how privileged I am as a cyclist to have been able to continue my sport throughout 2020. This and riding with good friends and cycle buddies has kept me sane.

In terms of stats I'm pleased - 7682 miles, 427,000 feet climbed, 15mph avg, 163 rides. Pleased to have taken the age group leader board for a lot of local hill climb segments and top five on a few of the Top 💯 climbs.

Overall a very satisfying year but with the major disappoinment of a cancelled tour. We had planned a three week tour to arrive in Nice to see Le Grand Depart but obviously Covid-19 saw the end of those plans.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2020)

*As of end of October just short of 3k so should make close to 4k by end of year when I add it all up .

A bit down on last year but didn't ride for first lockdown and have kept local ever since . *


----------



## numbnuts (22 Dec 2020)

I've still got a road bike, a MTB and a trike ........


----------



## Mburton1993 (22 Dec 2020)

It's been good this year, I've started to get into cycling properly, cycling more often, longer distances, faster, been Blackpool and back a couple of times.

At the start of lockdown in March I had more days off and the roads were quieter, so I cycled more. Then in May I got a BTwin 540 bike frame and forks from Gumtree which helped alot.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2020)

Its not been too bad a cycling year, being retired whats been going on at work hasn't affected me, theres just been the usual general life getting in the way, I've done a bit of DIY this year, and at times the weather's been crap. So I'm around 4700 miles so far, not far off what I usually do, cycling wise its the cafe's being closed thats making things difficult, I do like my mid ride coffee, stopping at the roadside for a chunk of malt loaf and a drink of water isn't the same and makes motivation a problem.


----------



## Milzy (22 Dec 2020)

Coming up to 6000 combined virtual & outdoor miles. Had a few decent long rides through the summer with a few 100’s. 
In lock down I should have done so much more. Thinking of all the uncertainty probably blocked me a little. All things considered it will do over all.


----------



## Domus (22 Dec 2020)

With a week or so to go I have recorded 72 rides and 4,400 Kms. 8 rides short but 1,200 Kms less than 2019. 
Missed the Chorlton Water Park rides, The Friday Night rides, a trip to Mallorca and the Friday's trip to France. Had a 4 day tour of Cheshire during a warm sunny week in September with 3 socially distanced mates which was brilliant for us all. I don't mind riding solo but we are by nature social beings and it really cheered us all up. I do miss coffee stops though.


----------



## chriswoody (22 Dec 2020)

I've had a really good year though I've no idea of my mileage. I really struggled to gain motivation to cycle when I first moved to Germany, road riding was really not that much fun or interesting. However, after discovering gravel biking and purchasing my Kona last November, I've really found my mojo again. My new found love of gravel/off-road cycling has seen me exploring my local area and discovering loads of new and interesting places on my doorstep. Thankfully exercise has always been encouraged no matter how tight a lockdown we're in and with the forests and heathland being largely devoid of people, it was the perfect place for socially distanced exercise.

As well as day rides I've been really lucky to get away bike-packing in Slovenia this summer, discovering the gravel tracks of Northern Denmark and the real highlight was taking my son out for his first overnight adventure. I'm also planning another sneaky bivy out on the Heide for next week, I'm just keeping my eyes open for some good weather.


----------



## fossyant (22 Dec 2020)

I've actually cycled more, and for enjoyment. I did used to do lots of commuting, and not so much fun riding, but after a broken spine from commuting, I gave up five years ago (from commuting)

I've been riding from home at lunch on off road routes much more. I think I'm at least 60% up on most years since breaking my spine and 95% has been off road, rather than alot that was Zwift. Most of it's been local though. I have eaten a whole drive chain on the MTB this year - not cheap, but probably about 2 month's fuel cost that I haven't paid for (cassette, 2 chain rings, chain, wheel and freehub bearings). 

I'll have to look at the stats and compare the 'outside' riding this year as it's at least doubled on previous years. Inside riding has reduced massively.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2020)

Will reach my yearly total of 11372 miles ( 50km a day ,366 days ) by the end of this week . Worked through the year so commuted ever day and upped my distance to make up for the shorter rides in the first lockdown . Managed to complete the imperial and metric centuries challenges and the half century one as well so not a bad year . Really missed riding with company and lost my mojo to do longer rides just did 1 imperial and metric ton a month .


----------



## Brandane (22 Dec 2020)

Not good. I get bored with the same local rides all the time and like to go further afield by train or car for a days ride. Also enjoy holidaying in France with my bike, but that's all been knocked on the head this year. While some were enjoying furlough and the quiet roads of lockdown, I have been working throughout this CV19 malarky. Mileage likely to be somewhere south of 2k miles for the year, so a bit of a write-off and hoping for some improvement in 2021 .


----------



## mustang1 (22 Dec 2020)

Distance wise the mileage has halved, about 3000 miles this year. For 2020, I got back into MTB and for road cycling I concentrated more on quality and vertical distance rather than the humdrum-and-quite-normal commute. Been riding more with the family too and also started dark spooky rides into the forest (still on the road though).

Have made new friends in the cycling community and at cafe stops. So the riding has not been about commuting on the flats any more, but more quality type stuff. The difference is with the commute where I _had _to ride the bike, whereas for recreation I have to _force _myself somewhat.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Dec 2020)

Rode my bike on 239 days this year. Longest ride 400km. Settled in to at least one 100km ride per week, back in May. Been exercising outdoors on 301 days. So that’ll be 62 days of hiking.

Been a good year for getting out on bike but it’s missing my big ride events of the year. I think there are 5 rides that didn’t start from home. So it’s very much been a year of local. Hoping to get further afield in 21.

Fittest I’ve been for about 4 years. So looking to maintain through winter and see what 21 turns up.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've still got a road bike, a MTB and a trike ........


Plus a couple of folders for me. My road bike not currently available for use and my Flying Scot has been given away to be refurbished by an enthusiast.


----------



## newfhouse (22 Dec 2020)

Like many others I’m well down. I’ve ridden about half the distance of a normal year, so just shy of 3000 km. My longest ride this year was the only full FNRttC, no club rides, no summer tour to Spain (as planned), and reduced commuting. On the plus side, in July I started running for the first time in my life, and will have covered 300 km by the end of the year.


----------



## HLaB (22 Dec 2020)

2020 has been my return to health and I seem to have got faster but the mileage is way down (7,107miles).


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2020)

Probably about the same as most recent years, but with slight changes. Started the year as normal, then came the first lockdown. I was lucky to still be working full time and needing to attend the office for 3 days a week so kept up the commuting mileage. Working from home days were a problem with no equipment (somebody forgot to check the laptops, so they 'bricked' themselves under security procedures) so after a phone call to check I wasn't needed in, I was free to go out for a ride - keeping close to home in case work did call for advice or needed me in. 

Once things eased, I was able to start doing proper longer rides instead of local loops, putting the bike into the car and going for rides out of Diss, up to Rutland Water for the first time this year and to do some bike out/train home rides as well.

Looks like I will end up with a total of just over 9500 miles for the year, completion of the 50k, 50 mile & 100k per month challenges, sold one bike at the peak of the market (£10 loss in 2 years) and not purchased one this year.

Weather report for the year - mostly wet up to April, mostly dry up to September, mostly wet since it seems.


----------



## Venod (22 Dec 2020)

Best year mileage wise, but no long rides, outstanding memory, riding over the M62 on Easter Sunday and nothing on the motorway in either direction.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Dec 2020)

Motivation has frequently been an issue this year so, fewer miles than I'd been hoping back in January _but_ more than I managed last year which is something. The three bikes I keep a record for have accumulated just shy of 4500 miles as of today and I reckon I can add about 70 to that when I go and look up the rides I did on the Kingpin.

I dropped out of the Imperial Century Challenge during the first lockdown in April but battled back to complete thirteen 100 milers during the year under the Lunacy Challenge instead. I might not get my gold star but I've done the distance.

Bike setup held me back a bit as I was getting cramp problems during big rides at the end of 2019 and into the start of 2020 which was making things tough mentally as well as physically. It has taken a heck of a lot of tinkering to work out what was going on but I feel more hopeful for 2021's challenge rides.

*Edit to add: * I've had a look back through my ride reports and I did 75 miles on the Kingpin. Hopefully that will get a bit more use in 2021 now the hub gears are sorted.


----------



## AndreaJ (22 Dec 2020)

More miles this year, I’ve been working all through lockdowns so some commuting miles. Completed the half century challenge for the first time which meant finding some new routes, have done 4949 miles so far and aiming for 5000 miles for the year which should be sorted by next week.


----------



## kipster (22 Dec 2020)

A strange year for me, Majorca in march was the early hit, and it soon became apparent that the planned Caen to Santander tour would also be scrapped. Being a club cyclist it was strange to transition to a solo cyclist but a work place challenge helped me. The challenge was to cycle the furthest distance you could in 26 days, the same duration as the TDF. As I was fortunate to continue to work it was mainly evening rides, but the weather was great and the roads quiet and managed to rack up 950 miles. I was strangely disappointed not to get to 1000, but my initial target was 500.

Since then it's been up and down, fitness has suffered as mood has suffered but being able to cycle with friends has kept me sane.

I'll probably get to 5500 for the year, which will be my biggest year, so overall very happy with that.


----------



## Ian H (22 Dec 2020)

Surprisingly, I seem to have ridden more than 5000km this year. About half that was AUK events. One of those was 'epic'. For the first time in 27yrs I haven't ridden at least a 600km event. 

I collected a new bike at the beginning of the month. Richard Hallett, who built it, took us out for a scoggy, hilly Welsh ride to thoroughly christen it.

At least my old friend and I got our traditional Autumn tour in, even though it was more winter than Autumn.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2020)

Horrendous year for me, a few personal issues to deal with killed my motivation and working from home killed the commuting, I've put on a good two stone in weight, and I was never light in the first place. Broke 6,600 miles today which is about a third of what I normally do.

On the plus side completed the imperial century challenge.


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2020)

Really poor year for me with nearly all the planned rides of any note cancelled for the usual reasons. Pulling out the 50K a month challenge was really disappointing but I did make a valiant effort trying to keep my mileage up by cycling to work through the lockdown just to keep the post running through the business and acting as a glorified security guard but I was grateful for a reason to get out the house. I also had some great short runs with Mrs Slick enjoying the quiet roads but it all came to a crashing halt one morning when I cycled into a tree. 

I am back on the bike now but at just over 2k miles and the only ride of any note was a through the night ride to Fort William through Glen Coe means some work over the winter will be required to get back to full strength. Looking forward to getting back to planning a wee tour next year though. 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Tribansman (22 Dec 2020)

Best year for mileage for me too, and that was with no riding most of January due to flu and a light late May and June due to house move and renovation.

But the good weather of the first lockdown meant lots of local riding in March and April and when restrictions lifted I did as many long rides as I could while it lasted. Replaced commute with early am or late pm rides and got rid of my car when facing a big repair bill so lots of utility miles.

Have done 26x 100+ milers and aiming to do a couple more by year end. On 8,400 at the moment so with Rapha 500 should be just under 9,000. It was a good year for my lad too, he managed just over 1,000 miles. Dead proud of him as he's only 6.

Two standout rides: 200 miler to Stratford upon Avon and back on sunny summer solstice weekend














and a 33 miler with my lad - his longest ride to date - to Cambridge.


----------



## lane (22 Dec 2020)

Mixed bag. On the plus side I have done more miles than any other year - should have about 5,500km by the end year compared with 3,500km for recent years. This was largely due to the impact of covid both working from home and fewer other things to do. Also with my kids getting older I do less stuff with them. However I missed out on a tour in Belgium, some audax rides, a Derbyshire end to end with the cycling club and probably some other longer rides such as Derby to Skegness. So all my cycling was from home, with the longest ride being a 200k DIY audax to visit my parents in the summer. Still one thing I can say about my cycling this year, it has never been needed so much and has done a hell of a lot lot to keep me in a more positive mental state than would otherwise be the case. Also, in the first part of the first lockdown, when my son couldn't see any of his friends, he did quite a bit of cycling with me which was enjoyable.


----------



## Rusty Nails (22 Dec 2020)

It's been a mixed year on the bike. I've never kept a record of my rides, nor been interested in spending more than two hours in the saddle, but I think I've done 2 to 3 rides a week of around 25 miles. For the first few months of the lockdown I worked hard at it and rode every other day, occasionally doing around 35 miles. I did notice a big improvement in my leg and lung strength over this time. But as the summer went on I hit health problems, leading to referral to hospital for prostate cancer checks, and I cut back on the riding for a while, but an MRI shows it's unlikely to be cancer and I am having a biopsy tomorrow to confirm that.

As I have got older I find that my riding is inconsistent, going well for a while then having some health/injury setback. The second half of this year my attitude has been a bit low and that doesn't help.

I can't wait to put this year behind me, hopefully put my depression and health worries behind me and get to where I was spring and early summer.

The best thing about last year was getting my new (used) bike, a carbon Genesis Datum gravel bike, which makes me look forward to every ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2020)

I need 27 miles for 4,500 for the year but I’m in the middle of a running challenge plus the frost has returned so not sure I’ll squeeze it in or not.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Dec 2020)

My cycling has been totally unheroic. The longest ride was 35 miles and nearly all the others were about ten. Doing a regular ten mile loop starting at 8pm during the lockdowns was one of the few things that prevented cabin fever. My annual total is probably about three thousand miles, maybe a bit less.


----------



## Colin Grigson (23 Dec 2020)

I’m really chuffed with my ‘year’ ... I didn’t get a bike until early June and from then until October I covered 3,500 km outdoors, since then I have another 1,500 km whilst enduring HIIT on Zwift every day. I’ve ordered a new bike to be delivered in time for Spring (hopefully), and can’t wait to build on the progress I’ve made. I remember my first 10 km ride in June and it killed me - I was so unfit. I ended up doing a couple of metric centuries and losing 14kg of extra weight (mainly relaxed muscle ) til now. I’ve upped my original 147w FTP to 230w and from 1.7w/kg to 3.1w/kg so really happy with the way things are going - I’m 55 too so my interest and increased fitness came at an opportune time in my life. I also feel much less stressed and more able to deal with the everyday stuff life throws at me - thank heavens for bikes


----------



## Zanelad (23 Dec 2020)

Not as good as I'd hoped or planned. Lots of cycling when furlough started. Then my wife underwent two operations. One for cancer and one on her spine. A lot of hospital visits and caring for her at home. I didn't like to leave her for too long so the bike sat unused for months. Now I'm back to work, but my hours have changed so I do not commute by bike. I'm doing 9-5 instead of my usual 8.30 to 14.30 . I don't fancy the part of the journey along an unlit fastish A road on the way home. Mornings are OK as I set off before the rush starts, but I'm not going to ride it of an evening.

Let's hope 2021 is better in every way.


----------



## Goldenretriever (23 Dec 2020)

In the circumstances I'm happy that I've justed passed 3000 miles, considerably less than last year. Longest ride was two at about 80 miles as I wouldn't stop at cafes or shops. Next year riding wise doesn't look any different, as I won't be able to leave early. As I have explained in another thread about my wifes long term illness I won't go into detail, except to say she's now being fed overnight via a bag and tube in her arm. I have to remove this each morning, hence can't see any long rides unless latest chemo works better than the last.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2020)

Sometimes, in 2020, I've been down far enough in my cycling that everything looks like up. But it is just cycling, and dealing with what @Goldenretriever and @Zanelad are dealing with would be especially hard in the current situations, had I to go through that all over again.


----------



## bruce1530 (23 Dec 2020)

It’s been a strange year. I don’t feel like I’ve done any great distances - no really “memorable” trips. And obviously no organised events.

But Strava tells me I’ve done just under 3500km, which is about 300 more than my “best year” so far (2018).
Only 3 of these trips have been more than 50 miles.

But the most telling stat is my Veloviewer tile score. 
On 1st January, it was 1138.
Today it is 1139.

So, despite having done about 3500km this year, I’ve not really gone anywhere new!


----------



## Mike_P (23 Dec 2020)

Currently 2262.6 wholly pedal powered miles with 131,360 ft of climbing - longest 76.21 miles (122.65km) , steepest 97.1ft/mile
Plus 868.58 miles with varying degrees of ebike assist and 59,829 ft upwards


----------



## a.twiddler (23 Dec 2020)

I can't be as forensically accurate as some on here re mileage -which in comparison to many is just a tiny amount. I started off this year with the intention of getting fitter and to build up my ability to maybe get up to 50 or 60 miles in a day and actually be capable of getting up the next morning! In some ways Coronavirus has put a damper on that as I'd hoped to use this new found fitness to do a couple of multi day trips this summer, and found that aspect of cycling curtailed. However, due to lockdown I found myself cycling a lot more locally, and reliably being able to do 40 odd miles without the need for resuscitation, so I have benefitted from that in a way. The biggest benefit is that due to my solitary cycling and unsociable habits, I have managed to steer clear of the dreaded COV-19 while being able to get out of the house a lot, which has certainly been good for my morale. This has been important as I have had other, unrelated, medical issues which have needed dealing with this year.

Of course the biggest thing for me was discovering recumbent riding which has shone a whole new light on cycling after many years of riding conventional bikes Not only has it opened a new horizon but it has made me appreciate my upright tourer more. The recumbent is comfortable and good for longer rides, even mild off road, but the upright still remains a good useful all round versatile bike, particularly for shorter trips.

So despite the all pervading doom and gloom that has affected everyone, I will be looking ahead to the relaxation of restrictions sometime later next year, and to increase my cycling and get out and about more.


----------



## Twilkes (23 Dec 2020)

Reading my Strava stats (they've got some 'Your 2020' thing on the app at the moment) the thing I was most proud of was logging an activity for more than half of the days of the year which, given lockdown and a 3 year old at home full-time for four months, I didn't think I'd get anywhere near.

I can also now climb out of the saddle for extended periods of time whereas before I would last about ten seconds. Generally just been a lot more disciplined about everything this year and have seen some rewards from that.


----------



## hoopdriver (23 Dec 2020)

Not such high mileage this year, but lots of hours on the bicycle. With no magazine assignments in the offing, I brought my cameras along on my morning rides and shot them as though they were travel stories - someting that takes a fair bit of time.


----------



## Ridgeway (23 Dec 2020)

Around 8,000km so far (few rides planned next week) and around 105,000 metres of climbing. Few nice days with +180km rides and with around 3,500m of climbing in, also quite a few nice long Alpine climbs of 1500m individually, plenty of "Cols" throughout the Summer with plenty of camping to support it

I don't record my Brompton rides, nor my dog biking rides but it can't amount to that much.

Best achievement ?

Getting No2 daughter out on a road bike (No3 is already converted to road cycling)


----------



## Bazzer (23 Dec 2020)

Mileage was hammered. Eye surgery on both eyes limited rides in January largely to those required for the challenges on here. Had to isolate before lockdown because of child 2, then lockdown meant no commuting. And working from home during lockdown meant work was too intrusive.


----------



## geocycle (23 Dec 2020)

Pedalled about 3900 miles so far. Won’t get to last years total but no long summer trip or regular commute. Found lots of new routes around the Yorkshire, Lancashire, Cumbria nexus. Rediscovered the joy of the vacuum flask and packed lunch in my Carradice Corona cafe stops.


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2020)

Miles cycled - 0

Bikes bought - 0

Bikes sold - 1

Maybe 2021 will be better?


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2020)

potsy said:


> Miles cycled - 0
> Maybe 2021 will be better?


None?!


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> None?!


It's been a bad year (or even 2)

I will be back


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Dec 2020)

Hope next year is better for you and indeed us all.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2020)

potsy said:


> I will be back


Good.....I hope so.


----------



## cyclintom (23 Dec 2020)

Living in California under a Democrat Governor who holds the mistaken idea that masks have any effect whatsoever due to a Center for Disease Control infectious disease head who cannot even read the research of his own government agency showing the exact opposite, we have had our economy ruined. Most of my normal rides have been ruined since the coffee shops etc. which were normally turn-arounds were closed and perhaps for good by lock-down orders that have no effect on spread of a disease that are spread at any publicly open areas that are unavoidable such as supermarkets.

This has forced me at 76 into shorter out and backs in the San Francisco bay area. But I still managed to turn in 3,600 miles and 120,000 ft of climbing (5,800 km and 38,000 meters) I only include climbing that is over 5% over most of the climb but most of them contain up to 12% or more. It would be easier if I wasn't getting old.


----------



## Rusty Nails (23 Dec 2020)

cyclintom said:


> Living in California under a Democrat Governor who holds the mistaken idea that masks have any effect whatsoever due to a Center for Disease Control infectious disease head who cannot even read the research of his own government agency showing the exact opposite, we have had our economy ruined. Most of my normal rides have been ruined since the coffee shops etc. which were normally turn-arounds were closed and perhaps for good by lock-down orders that have no effect on spread of a disease that are spread at any publicly open areas that are unavoidable such as supermarkets.
> 
> This has forced me at 76 into shorter out and backs in the San Francisco bay area. But I still managed to turn in 3,600 miles and 120,000 ft of climbing (5,800 km and 38,000 meters) I only include climbing that is over 5% over most of the climb but most of them contain up to 12% or more. It would be easier if I wasn't getting old.



I'm very sorry the lack of a coffee stop has spoiled your rides.

Life is a bitch.

On the plus side you won't pee so much, which at our age can be awkward.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Dec 2020)

Year started off OK with regular rides in January and February, plus commuting.
Then Virus that Will Not Go Away came along, so early March was a bit of a washout.
April - August I was stuck in NZ with a borrowed Trek Pilot to use, so I managed a 15+ mile ride most days, on empty roads for the most part.
Then we came back to the UK, and it's been awful since.

I have hopes of getting away to Belgium or Germany next year, but our esteemed Government will probably scupper that...


----------



## derrick (23 Dec 2020)

Got our Calpe ride in just before lockdown, cancelled three trips to Europe, but loved riding with no cars on the road, Mileage is slightly down, but did manage a 200 miler and a 185 mile ride, Not been a bad year for me, i am retired so did not have the work worries others have had,


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Dec 2020)

2020 has not been that good, but I am optimistic for 2021.
Because of my accident in September it meant the rest of the year has been a write off. Its the first year in 5 that I have not finished the 50km a month challenge. 
But I still got in 7000km and 5 times up Everest. Thats not bad for Denmark. I am back on the bike for short rides and the days are going to start getting lighter. Its all going in the right direction. 😁👍🇩🇰


----------



## tyred (24 Dec 2020)

It's not been a bad year all things considered. I had a pretty decent start to the year in January and February. Then the virus happened and for most of March and April I had a 2KM travel limit so didn't bother to cycle at all but did a lot of walking. I then did clock up decent mileage over the summer with quite a few overnight camping trips to the coastal areas, something I had always meant to do but had never got around to it before so I enjoyed doing that. In September I spent a week in Mayo and had some lovely all day rides. Then we had yet another lockdown at the end of November with a 5KM travel limit which obviously restricted cycling yet again. That has been lifted (but I expect it won't be long until it's re-introduced again) but I have done more hiking in December than cycling but still get a few miles in every week. I can't put a definite figure on what i've done this year as I was done on a variety of bikes, some with no cycle computer fitted and i'm not obsessive about keeping records nowadays but I'd estimate 4,000 miles this year.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Dec 2020)

I was going well (for me) I was well in front of the target I had set myself, that was until 24th June, I fell badly whilst dismounting on a very steep slope, my back is still not right & I think in the new year I need to get it looked at but the NHS has enough on it's plate. But that sort of stuffed me up for 12 weeks, with only a couple of short rides, but since then I just can't get back into it. Before I would ride first then do the other stuff, now I do the other stuff & there's no time for riding, I know I'm doing this subconsciously so just need to get out of it. I'll miss my target this year by 4-5% not by much but it will be a miss, I have to get 20 in to beat last year on which I over achieved by 15%


----------



## confusedcyclist (24 Dec 2020)

My fitness initially dropped precipitously since I have no reason to commute 4 days a week (WFH, not redundant, thankfully). However, I was able to get my hands on a smart trainer and have done a couple of long HIIT sessions every week for the last couple of months and my fitness is coming back, the weight that I piled on hasn't been so easily shifted though.


----------



## Alien8 (24 Dec 2020)

Mileage-wise 2020 has only been a little bit down on normal:

12,161 miles
47 centuries
Imperial Eddington up from 101 to 106.
Normally I'd have a weekly commute of ~170miles plus a long weekend ride.

Although I've been working from home since mid-March, I've still managed to get out most weekdays for a couple of hours.

The main difference is the bulk of my rides have been on my geared road bike rather than my fixed commuter.

It could be my imagination, but I think the luxury of gears has slowed me down or made my lazy, my averages certainly seem lower this year.

Or it could be the half-stone I seem to have acquired.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Dec 2020)

End of the line for me on pedal powered two wheelers. I last rode in April and decided to hang up my cleats for good after 50+ years as a cyclist. 

It's been a blast, but now I prefer opening a throttle to turning the pedals. I still follow the racing and drool over classic bikes though and I'd love a Colnago or an Alan to hang on the wall.


----------



## mattobrien (24 Dec 2020)

It’s been an up and down year, only seven open time trials, one early March and then August onwards. Managed two 2nds, in 3rd, two 4ths and two 5ths. With no other racing all the kids (read good) did time trials instead of road racing.

No outside riding from late June to late July as a van driver took out Mrs O when she was on a recovery ride. She got a trip in a helicopter and a week’s holiday in intensive care, I got to look after the kids and a month of no cycling outside. 

FTP up marginally this year, last test late Nov and working towards next season, if there is much of one.

To be honest 2020 can do one, little good happened and a return to normality will be gratefully received.


----------



## Gunk (24 Dec 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> but now I prefer opening a throttle to turning the pedals



I’ve found that for me it is the opposite, I had three motorcycles back in January, just kept my favourite (1993 Fireblade) and bought more bikes, I’ve really fell back in love with bikes and cycling this year, I’m just about to embark on build number 10 this year and next year (I’ll be 56) I really want to build up my fitness levels to do a century ride, I sorting out my new Titanium Van Nic to help me do the job.


----------



## bagpuss (24 Dec 2020)

Plenty of time and distance spent a wheel .Enjoyed every mile ,no idea how much or how far .The pleasure of riding is reward enough .
The next ride beckons .


----------



## WesternBikingGirl (24 Dec 2020)

2020 has been my best year ever. Lot's of miles on a road bike I got going after it collected dust for years while the mountain bike was my vehicle. Love riding on super hot days when it cools off in the evening. I can just keep going and going.


----------



## Donger (24 Dec 2020)

Over 3,400 miles done, which is my most ever, and about 400 miles above my average for the last 5 years. 720 miles in May ..... due to lockdown (Mrs D and I couldn't go anywhere, so I got to ride my bike almost every day of that month). More rides (127) than ever, but at an average of only 27 miles per ride instead of my usual 35. I was going to start a long-term plan to ride the whole South coast of England this year. That idea went south. 

During lockdown I took the difficult decision to back out of the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge after 63 consecutive months with at least one 100km ride. That hurt, but it seemed like the right call at the time, given the national lockdown. I'm going to go again in January.


----------



## Iainj837 (24 Dec 2020)

2'833 will add a few more miles as hopefully out boxing day


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2020)

Just 10 miles short of hitting 1,000 miles in Dec. Another good month this year.


----------



## gbb (25 Dec 2020)

2020 was the year the realisation set in I'm nearly finished with cycling as a passion.
2019 I did manage to resume commuting for a while, albeit nothing like I used to.
Arthritis just makes it too painful, I do what I do now, generally 10 miles once a week and I'm fine with that. It's no good harking back to my best times, I can't do it any more, I need to make sure I look after myself physically to reach retirement still working.
It's fine, I've reconciled myself to it, its actually a bit of a release.


----------



## gbb (25 Dec 2020)

WesternBikingGirl said:


> 2020 has been my best year ever. Lot's of miles on a road bike I got going after it collected dust for years while the mountain bike was my vehicle. Love riding on super hot days when it cools off in the evening. I can just keep going and going.


I used to love those super hit days, 30 degrees, I'd be out there, sweating and grinning like a mad thing, the temps seemed to suit me, it seemed effortless, albeit hot.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Dec 2020)

I reckon I could be close to 2,500 miles by the outturn of the year - which will be my highest amount of riding for decades. I can't be exact about the total since my hack bikes don't have computers on them, but I know roughly how far it is from A to B when I ride somewhere and all the 3 miles here and 5 miles there errands adds up. April and May had the best weather of the whole year for me, hardly any wet windy days, warm but not sweltering - and I wasn't working any overtime so I had a lot more free time to ride and did so most days. 
The weather will largely determine my mileage in 2021. If its crap, like half of this year has been, my miles will be down on 2020. I'm not going out on any day it's pissing down with rain or blowing a gale - that's not what I call enjoyable cycling. If we get a decent summer, my mileage might hold up.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Dec 2020)

Shocking. Not even 4000 miles and the metric half has been a real challenge this year, how things have changed from 2018. Less commuting didn't help, along with lots of work on the house eating up my time.
Haven't managed a single 100km ride and my Eddington is the same as it was this time last year. Not good enough really.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Dec 2020)

Absolutely shocking tbh.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Dec 2020)

cyclintom said:


> Living in California under a Democrat Governor who holds the mistaken idea that masks have any effect whatsoever due to a Center for Disease Control infectious disease head who cannot even read the research of his own government agency showing the exact opposite, we have had our economy ruined. Most of my normal rides have been ruined since the coffee shops etc. which were normally turn-arounds were closed and perhaps for good by lock-down orders that have no effect on spread of a disease that are spread at any publicly open areas that are unavoidable such as supermarkets.
> 
> This has forced me at 76 into shorter out and backs in the San Francisco bay area. But I still managed to turn in 3,600 miles and 120,000 ft of climbing (5,800 km and 38,000 meters) I only include climbing that is over 5% over most of the climb but most of them contain up to 12% or more. It would be easier if I wasn't getting old.


What a peculiar post.
I can honestly say that boris, though a complete twat, has had no impact on my cycling one way or the other.
Nor has trump, though he'd doubtless benefit from a daily bike ride.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> What a peculiar post.
> I can honestly say that boris, though a complete twat, has had no impact on my cycling one way or the other.



Boris isn't trying to make you wear a mask all the time though. If I was a CA resident I'd be out there getting signatures for the recall petition to get rid of that idiot Newsom. I think about a million have signed it so far, so he could be on his way out.


----------



## Lovacott (28 Dec 2020)

I was furloughed for six weeks and started cycling again for something to do.

Sixty or so miles per week on flat cycle path. Then, I started to cycle commute over hill and vale.

I need to do fifty more miles this year to hit 3,000.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Dec 2020)

Not mine but the bloke i got nattering to outside saint pauls london on christmas day. Said it was the first time he'd been out on his bike for 20 years. An old FW Evans. 77 he said. I encouraged him to get some LED lights then left him to his day.
So a good year for him.
Ride on into 2021.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Not mine but the bloke i got nattering to outside saint pauls london on christmas day. Said it was the first time he'd been out on his bike for 20 years. An old FW Evans. 77 he said.



Christmas Day was an ideal riding day this year, decent weather. I went out for a couple of hours to offset some of the food & beer! The City would have made sense in one way, since it was be exceptionally quiet out on the roads - before lunchtime anyway.
I'm assuming the old boy had a vintage Evans tourer, made of 531. If so, I've seen one in the flesh in a nice Royal Blue colour and was rather impressed with the finish. I wonder who they used to source their frames from?
Got five consecutive days off work, starting on the 25th, have ridden every day so far. Let's see if I can ride on the remaining two - if the weather doesn't put the kybosh on it.


----------



## Mandobob (28 Dec 2020)

2,214 up to Christmas. Lots of exercise rides during lockdown and opportunities to try out the latest vintage bike rebuild.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Dec 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Christmas Day was an ideal riding day this year, decent weather. I went out for a couple of hours to offset some of the food & beer! The City would have made sense in one way, since it was be exceptionally quiet out on the roads - before lunchtime anyway.
> I'm assuming the old boy had a vintage Evans tourer, made of 531. If so, I've seen one in the flesh in a nice Royal Blue colour and was rather impressed with the finish. I wonder who they used to source their frames from?
> Got five consecutive days off work, starting on the 25th, have ridden every day so far. Let's see if I can ride on the remaining two - if the weather doesn't put the kybosh on it.


So you were out and about in the centre? If so our paths may have crossed? - I did a couple of hours or so,maybe a bit more - City (yes quiet but then it's quiet or normal sundays anyway and also through most of this hell anytime - the money shufflers/launderers can work their wonders from home easily enough), then along Fleet Street, Trafalgar Square, Westminster and back over Vauxhall Bridge to the safety of south London. If anything I had the idea that there were maybe more folk around in the centre than there would be on a normal Christmas day. Yes it was a nice day - cold but bright. I was out just before lunch - most of the churches, even the big ones seemed to be shut/locked - folk scuttled off home to stuff themselves maybe before I had a chance to ask them where their god and saviour was on the holy day.
Christmas Eve was also nice - some families out riding round a quiet city.

I think the gent's Evans may have been greenish. Maybe a five speed block on the back. He was having a nice chilled day as I was. Hope he keeps up his cycling in the new year - didn't ask where he'd cycled from.


----------



## craigwend (28 Dec 2020)

Another strange / different year. 
2019 was one of my best until I got some 'flu' like virus (no not Covid) in late November lasting until around January & visit to GP and some antibiotics to take the worst of whatever it was... 
So recovery began & I take winter miles as bonus miles... 
Then Covid... As a positive I nore anyone close personally to me got it leading to hospitalisation, though a few people got it seriously and a few less close friends / acquaintances lost loved ones. 

Around spring when I tend to up my rides / join club rides (winter is taking son to football on a Sunday) the world closed down, advised to do rides but shorter and local, and cafe stops closed... 

So later as 'guidance' changed limited number club rides began, some (cafe) stayed closed... My mileage particularly long Saturday / Sunday /club runs / Sportives didn't. 

Still some nice rides 
Some highlights, my longest ride about 130 miles completed, my time riding with one of my daughters who is cycling as part of her Duke of Edinburgh award, riding with a neighbour who took up cycling during Covid, still managed 4k miles, and the long abused (winter bike) Galaxy has had a good overhaul, and enjoying riding it even if slower than the Van Nich. 

So here's to 2021 - booked a 2 day, coast to coast for July to focus on, chapeau to one and all


----------



## robjh (31 Dec 2020)

My verdict on 2020's cycling is 'could have been a lot worse'. 
My mileage at 7100 has been the lowest for several years and is 25% down on last year, but I still got out and rode throughout the year, and kept up the imperial century a month challenge on this site.
My lower mileage had two reasons. One was starting work again after a few years of happy semi-retirement - I lost much midweek riding and didn't even get any commutes as I'm working from home. The bigger reason though was Covid-19, which put an end to regular club and other group rides, and despite a determined start I just haven't been motivated enough to go out as often or as far on my own. The closure of youth hostels and limits on overnight stays also meant I missed the short micro-tours I like to do, although I did ride to Lands End in September, wild camping for four nights on the way down.
I can't see 2021 being much better - even if vaccination works wonders we still have some rocky times to come, so roll on 2022.


----------



## Brandane (31 Dec 2020)

Brandane said:


> Mileage likely to be somewhere south of 2k miles for the year,


Now declaring my mileage for 2020 and it's not as bad as I feared. 2268 miles, which is actually 309 MORE than 2019 (but 1646 DOWN on 2018). Hoping the upward trend can continue in 2021.


----------



## robjh (31 Dec 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> My distance total for the year was either the highest on record (if I count turbo "distance") or lowest (if I don't).


Can we say you can count it but it doesn't count?


----------



## postman (31 Dec 2020)

Mine finished in August due to the lump in my groin.So I am hoping for a better year ahead.


----------



## itboffin (31 Dec 2020)

Hit my target so 8013 miles with 355,680 feet of elevation, i knocked it right off in Nov/Dec as i found myself going out for the sake of it and not because I wanted too.

Happy new year all and here's to a better 2021 🥳


----------



## StuAff (31 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> Hit my target so 8013 miles with 355,680 feet of elevation, i knocked it right off in Nov/Dec as i found myself going out for the sake of it and not because I wanted too.
> 
> Happy new year all and here's to a better 2021 🥳


Well, it's got to be, right?

As for me, a mere 3,000, down from 4ish last year, and failed to get the ninth imperial century challenge done and dusted at the final hurdle. One way or another, the cycling mojo took a bit of a kicking. But it shall return…


----------



## Old jon (31 Dec 2020)

A broken frame on Boxing Day 2019 did not fill me with enthusiasm for the year in prospect, and that was before the virus. But, cycling has been one of the more enjoyable positives this last twelve months. Long may it continue that way.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jan 2021)

The ebike motor conversion of the hybrid failed in January so the roadbike stood in the short commutes, made slightly longer to avoid a steep hill, only in early February to hit the tarmac due to ice, and subsequently suffer a broken rear derailleur hanger and damaged rear mech. Meanwhile attempts to repair ebike motor failed so a new “Dutch Roadster” ebike arrived in early March with over £600 discount, the hybrid was reverted to pedal power, and the road bike eventually repaired.

Total 3167.9 miles (5098.2 km) of which 846.65 miles at times had motor assist; 133,414 ft definitely climbed plus a further 8,029 ft largely assisted

Worst month – February 9.37 miles

Best month - May 497.11 miles, which was also the month (Feb aside) with the lowest ebike mileage (8.42 miles).


----------



## Perce (1 Jan 2021)

Bought my bike December 2019 after a break of 40 years so 2020 was a good year cycling for me . I knew I would enjoy it, just didn't realise how much. 2800 miles for the year, think longest ride was 44 miles, perhaps not far by the standards of other riders but I'm not bothered. Lockdown was good in some ways, quieter traffic helped improve confidence on the roads. I was really looking forward to cafe stops on the bike, not had much opportunity to do that up to now for obvious reasons so just ride somewhere, turn round and go back home again. Oh well. I like the sense of achievement when reaching a destination - for some reason though, more often than not I end up in Tewkesbury, don't know why, think it must be something to do with the wind direction. 
Happy new year everyone


----------



## robjh (2 Jan 2021)

I've managed to get a map of all my longer rides in 2020


----------

